# 30 3D Sunday at Carleton Sportsmans Club



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Come on out and join us. The weather should be perfect!

Registration is 9-3. Fee for shooters is $8.00.

There will be burgers, dogs, chips and pop for sale at the clubhouse.

Map is shown at the following club link:

http://carletonsportsmensclub.com/carleton_sports_web_template_february2012_002.htm


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmmmm a little off season practice. Not far from my house either. I will see if I can work this into my weekend.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll prolly be workin the kitchen! 10-2ish...Might shoot before that with the little Girtski.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow I did not realize a club was so close to my home  I saw you must be sponsored by 2 club members to get on waiting list??? Sounds like I dont have a chance of getting in? I know no one at the club.

Any suggestions? :yikes:

Thanks.


----------

